# Broadband availability in Tuscany



## freya1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi

I wonder if anyone can help me. I am trying to find out the options available for getting broadband in rural areas in Tuscany. Does anyone know if it is readily available and which companies provide the service?

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## paulgerrard (May 20, 2008)

freya1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me. I am trying to find out the options available for getting broadband in rural areas in Tuscany. Does anyone know if it is readily available and which companies provide the service?
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated!


Hi
We live in a rural arrea around Bagni Di Lucca and Broadband (8meg) is available from Telecom Italia on Alice. We got it after a bit of rangling but if you have a phone linne you should be able to get it. Bear in mind that the further you are from the exchange though, the slower the Download speed will be.
Ciao 
Paul


----------



## beelau (Jul 23, 2009)

*Broadband availability in Bagni Di Lucca*



paulgerrard said:


> Hi
> We live in a rural arrea around Bagni Di Lucca and Broadband (8meg) is available from Telecom Italia on Alice. We got it after a bit of rangling but if you have a phone linne you should be able to get it. Bear in mind that the further you are from the exchange though, the slower the Download speed will be.
> Ciao
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Could you share with us the procedure to sign up for the broadband facility? We are located in Montefegatesi, and yes, we do have a landed phone line.

Thanks.

Ciao,

Bee


----------



## paulgerrard (May 20, 2008)

beelau said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Could you share with us the procedure to sign up for the broadband facility? We are located in Montefegatesi, and yes, we do have a landed phone line.
> 
> ...


Hi Bee
Most of the area around Bagni Di Lucca can now get Broadband from Alice Telecom Italia. Give them a call and ask about having it supplied, you can check costs etc and speeds available on their web site. ADSL HP | Alice Adsl 
Don't bother with wireless dongle broadband as reception is not good enough for it to work well especially in the mountains.
Ciao
Paul


----------

